# Bonucci arrivato a Casa Milan!



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.

*Sky: tra poco i test atletici di Bonucci. Domani alle 7 le visite mediche. Poi volerà in Cina.

*


----------



## Isao (14 Luglio 2017)

Chi non salta bianco nero è!! è!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Daiiiiiii!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma quanta gente c'e' fuori dalla sede?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Finalmente si torna a godere.


----------



## Basileuon (14 Luglio 2017)

Foto? Video?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Luglio 2017)

Dajeeee!


----------



## smallball (14 Luglio 2017)

tifosi in delirio


----------



## krull (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma perchè devo lavorare? Perchèèèèèèèèèèèèè????


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Brividi! Dai Leo!


----------



## Victorss (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Muoiooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma perchè devo lavorare? Perchèèèèèèèèèèèèè????


In ufficio da me siamo 2 milanisti e 4-5 juventini. Abbiamo iniziato a lavorare alle 12.... tutto il resto della mattina a parlare di bonucci, milan e juve xD


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Oleeeeee


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Milanforever63 (14 Luglio 2017)

evvaiii


----------



## VonVittel (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Beppone di Stefano lo hanno fatto volare i nostri tifosi, è stato spostato come se fosse stato travolto da un'onda ahahahaha

Comunque sorprendente il fatto che Leo tira già i finestrini per salutarci. Ci rispetta e dimostra di voler fare di tutto per aiutarci a tornare a vincere. 
Da leader e da capitano, non male davvero, sono stupito


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Luglio 2017)

Godo melmeeeeeee!!


----------



## diavolo (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Sta succedendo davvero.....


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

Maledico il fatto di vivere a Treviso.

Fossi stato più vicino sarei andato pure io...


----------



## Morghot (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Milanforever63 (14 Luglio 2017)

e io che abito a Roma cosa dovrei dire ?  .sono pure nato a Milano


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Leo


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Ruiu ancora in silenzio sui social


----------



## ultràinside (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Non sono più un ragazzino, ma confesso che vedere quell'entusiasmo e vedere Leo non trincerarsi dietro un finestrino chiuso... Mi ha fatto venire gli occhi lucidi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.





Aron ha scritto:


> Ruiu ancora in silenzio sui social



Ci credo, che vuoi che dica uno juventino in questo momento...


----------



## InsideTheFire (14 Luglio 2017)

Dopo le sconfitte in Champions con la Juve..... Uno come lui a 30 anni viene al Milan senza pensare di provare a vincerla?......


----------



## vannu994 (14 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi quasi emozionante, una bolgia incredibile, ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i tifosi, gli sono montati addosso aahahahahahahahahah... Lui con un sorriso a 36 denti


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ruiu ancora in silenzio sui social



Non nominiamo piu quel buffone


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Un delirio del genere dei tifosi non si vedeva dai tempi di Ibra.
Mi mancavano ste giornate.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Luglio 2017)

Leo


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Mi faccio persino schifo nel godere così tanto


----------



## Ermenegildo (14 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Non sono più un ragazzino, ma confesso che vedere quell'entusiasmo e vedere Leo non trincerarsi dietro un finestrino chiuso... Mi ha fatto venire gli occhi lucidi



Io sono negli anta, ho vissuto due retrocessioni e 5 champions, e nonostante cio' sono emozionato come un vitellino. Fax e Mira vi adoro!


----------



## Milo (14 Luglio 2017)

Pazzesco


----------



## Igniorante (14 Luglio 2017)

Che macello, immagini veramente fantastiche, sto sbavando e godendo come un maniaco sessuale


----------



## Victorss (14 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che macello, immagini veramente fantastiche, sto sbavando e godendo come un maniaco sessuale


Ahahahaahaahahahahahahaha
Che scena ripugnante ma fantastica!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

Sono al settimo cielo! Gli juventini sono annichiliti...riescono solo a dire "ehhh ma prima lo criticavate e ora idolo"...beh mi sembra vada sempre così...per loro Donnarumma era un portiere normalissimo, quasi mediocre...però si leccavano i baffi a prenderlo a 0 eh?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ruiu ancora in silenzio sui social



Sono andato a vedere su facebook, l'ultimo post è dell'undici luglio. Cioè, questo è arrivato a elogiare le prestazioni di Bertolacci, Sosa e compagnia cantante contro il lugano per poi tuonare con finale "chi ce li ha portati?"

Ma come si fa? 
No spiegatemelo! Come si fa???

Bonucci è del Milan e non scrive NIENTE


----------



## medjai (14 Luglio 2017)

Non vedo l'ora di guardare la foto dell suo tour per la sala di trofei dove guarda tutte le Champions League.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di guardare la foto dell suo tour per la sala di trofei dove guarda tutte le Champions League.



Si renderà conto di cosa vuol dire aver una storia europea!


----------



## Morghot (14 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi faccio persino schifo nel godere così tanto



idem, soprattutto perchè tipo fino all'altro ieri lo odiavo a mille e gli auguravo tumori e morti varie durante le partite (per scherzare eh mica seriamente) e adesso è nuovo idolo totale... le cose belle del calcio lol.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Luglio 2017)

mamma mia che bolgia , quest'anno si fanno 40 mila tessere.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Luglio 2017)

Sembra un sogno. Provo sensazioni che per il calcio non provavo da anni e non pensavo avrei riprovato, e dire che in se e per se l'eventuale acquisto di Bonucci inizialmente non mi entusiasmava molto. Il fatto è che si respira un aria nuova. Sembra di essere usciti da un coma durato anni...
Non vedo l'ora di vedermi la diretta con il passaggio alle cose formali e le pacche di Mirabelli!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che bolgia , quest'anno si fanno 40 mila tessere.



Ma se continuano con questo mercato, metà dei tifosi minalisto infarta ahahah


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di guardare la foto dell suo tour per la sala di trofei dove guarda tutte le Champions League.



Giuro che il tour ha emozionato anche me..figuriamoci uno che arriva per vestire quella maglia...roba da B-R-I-V-I-D-I


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che bolgia , quest'anno si fanno 40 mila tessere.



Secondo me si arriva a 50mila...c'è un'arretrato di "voglia rossonera" che era dai tempi della B che non si respirava...


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Luglio 2017)

Cerco un fine psicologo (PAGO BENE E SUBITO!) che riesca a farmi capire che è tutto vero, che non sto sognando, che non succederà mai che ad un certo punto... "puff..." apro gli occhi e... Donnarumma è già della Juve, il Condor col suo ghigno presenta in maniera trionfalistica l'ennesima polpetta, il nano di Arcore dice che siamo a posto così, col Milan giUovane e italiano...
Tornando serio: acquisto di impatto mediatico devastante, soprattutto per i gobbi, gli abbiamo portato via il miglior centrale difensivo praticamente in un giorno, una legge del contrappasso incredibile, che ci ripaga delle sofferenze che hanno preceduto il mitico 13 aprile. Adesso chiedo a quei due ANGELI PIOVUTI DAL CIELO (non so come altro definire fassone e Mirabelli) un ultimo sforzo per la punta coi controcazzi e poi, lo potremo gridare a tutti:
WE 'RE BACK!!! SIAMO TORNATI!!!
e aggiungerei:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*...e mò so' c.azzi vostri!*


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Ha voluto godersi l'ingresso nell'edificio con il finestrino abbassato, a sentire il fiato dei tifosi. Si conferma uno all'antica, anni Settanta, molto british, di quelli che dopo un gol si tuffavano in piccionaia tra il pubblico. Ci voleva proprio uno così. Capitano subito, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono andato a vedere su facebook, l'ultimo post è dell'undici luglio. Cioè, questo è arrivato a elogiare le prestazioni di Bertolacci, Sosa e compagnia cantante contro il lugano per poi tuonare con finale "chi ce li ha portati?"
> 
> Ma come si fa?
> No spiegatemelo! Come si fa???
> ...



Colpa vostra che lo nominate ancora . Va ignorato .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

ma se arrivano pure il Gallo e Aubameyang a San Siro ci stiamo tutti ?? (intendo i tifosi hahaha) 
il pieno sarebbe obbligatorio


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2017)

Bello. Finalmente.
Quest'anno 40.000 abbonati minimo. Se lo stra stra meritano.
Finalmente.


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si arriva a 50mila...c'è un'arretrato di "voglia rossonera" che era dai tempi della B che non si respirava...


I tifosi del Milan sono arrivati anche a 72000 tessere, stagione 92-93, anche allora dopo una mostruosa campagna acquisti... non mi stupirei di nulla, a questo punto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si arriva a 50mila...c'è un'arretrato di "voglia rossonera" che era dai tempi della B che non si respirava...



questi numeri con la pay-tv è veramente difficile farli. Spero sia così veramente, mi piacerebbe tornare a respirare quell'aria a San Siro di vero calcio passionale.


----------



## cris (14 Luglio 2017)

Stringiamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene ragazzi, lacrime... siamo tornati... dopo anni di sofferenze... la ruota è girata


----------



## Edric (14 Luglio 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Stringiamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene ragazzi, lacrime... siamo tornati... dopo anni di sofferenze... la ruota è girata


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Milan sono arrivati anche a 72000 tessere, stagione 92-93, anche allora dopo una mostruosa campagna acquisti... non mi stupirei di nulla, a questo punto.



Non esisteva la pay tv allora..e si giocava sempre la domenica alle tre...fattori oggi che rendono quasi impossibili quelle cifre..ma mai dire mai..anche se spero qualche buco a san siro rimanga..almeno un paio di partite le vorrei poter vedere


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Godo come una bestia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2017)

Questo farà come Pippo, 
passerà da antipatico rivale a beniamino rossonero 

Comunque sappiamo della triste vicenda del figlio, fortunatamente conclusasi positivamente,

ecco credo che queste per un uomo siano esperienze che ti cambiano,
ti fanno capire la vacuità della vita, a cui spesso ci si adagia,
normale che invece subito dopo abbia voluto dare una senso alla sua,
passando dalla mediocrità in parte vincente, ma provinciale, al vero mito inimitabile


----------



## malos (14 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>


----------



## Isao (14 Luglio 2017)

A quanto pare c'è stato un abbraccio tra Bonucci e Fassone. Ma per caso quando Bonucci era all'Inter, c'era il Fax1?


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Siamo al 14 luglio e abbiamo fatto il miglior mercato che io abbia mai visto in vita mia. Che roba impressionante ragazzi, sembra di essere in un sogno.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Luglio 2017)

Breaking News: Aria di rottura tra Montella e la dirigenza rossonera. Il tecnico campano, infatti, aveva chiesto Davide Astori. Il mancato acquisto di Kalinic in favore di Aubameyang potrebbe essere la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.

Cavolate a parte, benvenuto LB19!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Stringiamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene ragazzi, lacrime... siamo tornati... dopo anni di sofferenze... la ruota è girata



Mamma mia quanta M che abbiamo mangiato in 10 anni.. mamma mia.. ora ci prendiamo tutta la rivincita fino all ultimo grammo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Madonna che roba, prendere un giocatore del genere, dai gobbi, vuol dire solo che c'è voglia - e la sicurezza di poterlo fare - di tornare ad essere GRANDI.

Ragazzi, scusate perché non sono solito scrivere volgarità sul forum, ma sborr0.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>


Boh, io non ci credo. È tutto così assurdo...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Siamo al 14 luglio e abbiamo fatto il miglior mercato che io abbia mai visto in vita mia. Che roba impressionante ragazzi, sembra di essere un sogno.


Penso sia il miglior mercato dopo quello che fece Berlusconi quando divenne presidente (semplicemente perchè Silvio all'epoca prese tanti di quei fuoriclasse).


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>


Ma quanto è bello! ♥


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2017)

Mi collego solo ora dopo ieri, ma quindi Bonucciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii???!??!?!
Sbovvo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanta M che abbiamo mangiato in 10 anni.. mamma mia.. ora ci prendiamo tutta la rivincita fino all ultimo grammo.


Occhio alla #potenzadiSuning


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Luglio 2017)

Ho gli occhi lucidi dalla felicità....scusate! E' da tanto, troppo tempo che non c'era una gioia del genere...ce lo meritiamo


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Luglio 2017)

Mi sento malissimo gente non so se reggo xD


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.

Quotate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate


Leo, te la facciamo alzare noi, tranquillo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mi sento malissimo gente non so se reggo xD


Reggi, perché mo arriva pure Aubameyang


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (14 Luglio 2017)

leggere in giro gli juventini che danno del bollito a bonucci e approvano l'operazione, beh, non ha prezzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Occhio alla #potenzadiSuning



Oggi sbeffeggiata su sportmediaset con un servizio dove dicevano che all'inter ci sono malumori per il mercato ma per fortuna ora si va in cina così si potrà respirare da vicino "la potenza di Suning"..pareva una barzelletta..

Io comunque li rispetto


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



In questo momento di gioia che non vivevamo da molti anni , una riflessione : mi impressiona la professionalità della dirigenza: MAI una parola FUORI POSTO, ne il minimo accenno di spocchia: LORO ovviamente le potenzialità economiche e le vere risorse le conoscono perfettamente; sono stati capaci di "spendere" 40 mln + contratto in un giorno come allo stesso tempo hanno trattato con Percassi e Lotito fino allo stremo senza NULLA regalare; sono entrambi impressionanti , per noi in maniera positiva per gli avversari credo rappresentino un vero incubo; dopo ANNI DI PAGLIACCIATE scusate ma non riesco ancora a capacitarmene


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate



A pronto soccorso di Torino hanno appena ricoverato 5000 tifosi bianconeri per mancamenti, altri 20000 ricoverati d'urgenza a Reggio Calabria


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi sbeffeggiata su sportmediaset con un servizio dove dicevano che all'inter ci sono malumori per il mercato ma per fortuna ora si va in cina così si potrà respirare da vicino "la potenza di Suning"..pareva una barzelletta..
> 
> Io comunque li rispetto


L'Inter farà una buona squadra, ne sono convinto, ma vi prego, smettetela di dire che dobbiamo temere loro o la Roma. Il podio è già assegnato: Juventus, Napoli e Milan; poi ci saranno Inter e Roma a lottare, con l'Inter favorita. Stop.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Leo, te la facciamo alzare noi, tranquillo



Se sto godendo ora figuriamoci se dovessimo vincere la CL con Bonucci protagonista


----------



## Heaven (14 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> leggere in giro gli juventini che danno del bollito a bonucci e approvano l'operazione, beh, non ha prezzo.



Il rosik ha raggiunto livelli mai toccati prima ultimamente. Per non parlare degli interisti.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate


Leo ti odiavo come un porc. fino a due giorni fa. Adesso ti amo all'infinito.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi sbeffeggiata su sportmediaset con un servizio dove dicevano che all'inter ci sono malumori per il mercato ma per fortuna ora si va in cina così si potrà respirare da vicino "la potenza di Suning"..pareva una barzelletta..
> 
> Io comunque li rispetto



La potenza di Suning  che fatica pure a prendere Dalbert


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate



.


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate



Ti amo Fax!


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate



Allora ragazzi... come dice il nostro AD _passiamo alle cose formali_... Vogliamo parlare della BBC perno di 6 anni di trionfi carcerati FRATUMATA DAI CINESI CHE NON ESISTONO????


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



In questo momento di gioia che non vivevamo da molti anni , una riflessione : mi impressiona la professionalità della dirigenza: MAI una parola FUORI POSTO, ne il minimo accenno di spocchia: LORO ovviamente le potenzialità economiche e le vere risorse le conoscono perfettamente; sono stati capaci di "spendere" 40 mln + contratto in un giorno come allo stesso tempo hanno trattato con Percassi e Lotito fino allo stremo senza NULLA regalare; sono entrambi impressionanti , per noi in maniera positiva per gli avversari credo rappresentino un vero incubo; dopo ANNI DI PAGLIACCIATE scusate ma non riesco ancora a capacitarmene


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Inter farà una buona squadra, ne sono convinto, ma vi prego, smettetela di dire che dobbiamo temere loro o la Roma. Il podio è già assegnato: Juventus, Napoli e Milan; poi ci saranno Inter e Roma a lottare, con l'Inter favorita. Stop.


Meglio volare basso secondo me. Ma il gap si è diminuito pesantemente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] molto interessante la reazione Cinese ( riportata su Twitter dal solito corrispondente Edo86 ) 

Diretta con le immagini di Bonucci a casa Milan e scritta con " Il milan con yonghong li torna imperatore del mondo , il calcio ha un nuovo padrone" 

Io impazzisco.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Luglio 2017)

i gobbi lo sanno, in cuor loro, che faremo prima a rivincerla noi...e anche in Campionato, già da quest'anno, possiamo giocarcela se prendiamo una punta top...il Napoli continua nel più totale immobilismo, la Roma addirittura smobilita, l'unica da vedere come intende muoversi è la rube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Meglio volare basso secondo me. Ma il gap si è diminuito pesantemente.


Raga, ma che volete volare bassi? Abbiamo una difesa clamorosa.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci al museo rossonero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci al museo rossonero



Mondo Milan

Impazzisco


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2017)

Accoglienza pazzesca, sto sentendo ora in diretta


----------



## Milo (14 Luglio 2017)

È due giorni che dico che era impossibile, adesso se penso agli scorsi anni a rovinarmi il fegato piango, piango perché finalmente siamo tornati.

Benvenuto Leo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Io da odiare Bonucci sono passato ad amarlo e vi spiego il motivo: tanti top player, veri o presunti, ci hanno snobbato. Leonardo, dopo successi a ripetizione con la Juventus, ha deciso di sposare la causa rossonera unendosi a una squadra che non parteciperà la Champions League. Questo magari per qualcuno di voi potrà dire poco, ma per quello che riguarda me è già un segnale fortissimo. Gente come Fabregas o Morata ci hanno schifato pesantemente. Lui è il primo top player a venire. Già questo per me è sufficiente per affezionarmi a un calciatore.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

*Sky: tra poco i test atletici di Bonucci. Domani alle 7 le visite mediche. Poi volerà in Cina.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> i gobbi lo sanno, in cuor loro, che faremo prima a rivincerla noi...e anche in Campionato, già da quest'anno, possiamo giocarcela se prendiamo una punta top...il Napoli continua nel più totale immobilismo, la Roma addirittura smobilita, l*'unica da vedere come intende muoversi è la rube*



Qualcosa di grosso faranno..cioé, non puoi presentarti con Costa e Bernardeschi avendo ceduto Bonucci dopo che Pecorelli ha detto con spocchia infinita "Abbiamo sfondato i 400 milioni di fatturato esclusi i premi" e "Continueremo sulla scia degli Higuain"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io da odiare Bonucci sono passato ad amarlo e vi spiego il motivo: tanti top player, veri o presunti, ci hanno snobbato. Leonardo, dopo successi a ripetizione con la Juventus, ha deciso di sposare la causa rossonera unendosi a una squadra che non parteciperà la Champions League. Questo magari per qualcuno di voi potrà dire poco, ma per quello che riguarda me è già un segnale fortissimo. Gente come Fabregas o Morata ci hanno schifato pesantemente. Lui è il primo top player a venire. Già questo per me è sufficiente per affezionarmi a un calciatore.


Secondo me contro la Juventus giocherà col sangue agli occhi. Comunque boh, non ci credo manco io a scrivere una roba simile: Bonucci rossonero contro la Juventus, mah...


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

Volare basso? Perché?
Abbiamo la difesa più forte del campionato, anche se la Juventus prende Manolas. Ma Bonucci, ci rendiamo conto che razza di giocatore è? E' come dire che abbiamo preso Messi o Ronaldo della difesa. Certo ha 30 anni, ma per un difensore va bene, è NEL PIENO della maturità calcistica. Si diceva che Romagnoli avesse bisogno di uno forte vicino....ragazzi, abbiamo preso il più forte. Abbiamo cambiato tanto, vero, ma Bonucci (e Biglia) è un giocatore PRONTO e FORTE. Il solo Bonucci porta allo stadio 10.000 abbonati in più. Già eravamo gasati, ora... E pensate se prendiamo Belotti o Aubameyang...


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tra poco i test atletici di Bonucci. Domani alle 7 le visite mediche. Poi volerà in Cina.*



Ero certo che lo presentassero insieme a Yonghong Li e David Han..giusto così, è il colpo mediatico del mercato.

Davanti a sto punto credo prenderemo Kalinic


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Flash: Leo Bonucci appena arrivato a Casa Milan! Tifosi in delirio. Il difensore ha tirato giù il finestrino per salutare i supporters rossoneri.
> 
> *Sky: tra poco i test atletici di Bonucci. Domani alle 7 le visite mediche. Poi volerà in Cina.
> 
> *




Quotate


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Luglio 2017)

*Peppe Di Stefano (Sky) = E non è finita qui, arriverà un grande attaccante*


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tra poco i test atletici di Bonucci. Domani alle 7 le visite mediche. Poi volerà in Cina.*



Vogliamo passare alle cose formali


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (Sky) = E non è finita qui, arriverà un grande attaccante*


Si sa, è ovvio.

E secondo me ne arriveranno due


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Volare basso? Perché?
> Abbiamo la difesa più forte del campionato, anche se la Juventus prende Manolas. Ma Bonucci, ci rendiamo conto che razza di giocatore è? E' come dire che abbiamo preso Messi o Ronaldo della difesa. Certo ha 30 anni, ma per un difensore va bene, è NEL PIENO della maturità calcistica. Si diceva che Romagnoli avesse bisogno di uno forte vicino....ragazzi, abbiamo preso il più forte. Abbiamo cambiato tanto, vero, ma Bonucci (e Biglia) è un giocatore PRONTO e FORTE. Il solo Bonucci porta allo stadio 10.000 abbonati in più. Già eravamo gasati, ora... E pensate se prendiamo Belotti o Aubameyang...



Per me arriva Kalinic davanti, ma va bene così.

Attenzione che questo è un colpo (basso) che farà scricchiolare molte molte molte molte certezze......


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo passare alle cose formali



A breve si formalizza


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (Sky) = E non è finita qui, arriverà un grande attaccante*



Se lo dice lui è facile che non arrivi nessuno..il peggior giornalista sportivo in circolazione


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Si sa, è ovvio.
> 
> E secondo me ne arriveranno due



Adesso io voglio Suarez


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (Sky) = E non è finita qui, arriverà un grande attaccante*


Eccoli i due top: Bonucci e Aubameyang/Belotti. Bene così, ragà; poi ad agosto finiamo di puntellare la panchina con un'ala e un paio di mezzali. Rosa (non 11) clamorosa are coming...


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io da odiare Bonucci sono passato ad amarlo e vi spiego il motivo: tanti top player, veri o presunti, ci hanno snobbato. Leonardo, dopo successi a ripetizione con la Juventus, ha deciso di sposare la causa rossonera unendosi a una squadra che non parteciperà la Champions League. Questo magari per qualcuno di voi potrà dire poco, ma per quello che riguarda me è già un segnale fortissimo. Gente come Fabregas o Morata ci hanno schifato pesantemente. Lui è il primo top player a venire. Già questo per me è sufficiente per affezionarmi a un calciatore.



È un giocatore molto "viscerale" o si ama o si odia; fino ad ora era facile odiarlo e diciamo pure la verità c'era in quel'odio anche parte di invidia per chi aveva tra le sue file un giocatore di quel livello; ora siamo dall'altra parte della barricata!! EVVIVA


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A breve si formalizza



Forza


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (Sky) = E non è finita qui, arriverà un grande attaccante*


Il Gallo o Auba. Dai cacchio.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tra poco i test atletici di Bonucci. Domani alle 7 le visite mediche. Poi volerà in Cina.*



OT: sul loro forum 104 pagine di rosicamenti juventini in poche ore


----------



## Igniorante (14 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io da odiare Bonucci sono passato ad amarlo e vi spiego il motivo: tanti top player, veri o presunti, ci hanno snobbato. Leonardo, dopo successi a ripetizione con la Juventus, ha deciso di sposare la causa rossonera unendosi a una squadra che non parteciperà la Champions League. Questo magari per qualcuno di voi potrà dire poco, ma per quello che riguarda me è già un segnale fortissimo. Gente come Fabregas o Morata ci hanno schifato pesantemente. Lui è il primo top player a venire. Già questo per me è sufficiente per affezionarmi a un calciatore.



considera che un Bonucci, inoltre, per carisma fama e trascorsi alla juve e in Nazionale, ci può aprire tante porte...una chiamata a Vidal l'anno prossimo, ad esempio, o a Belotti tra qualche giorno...così, tanto per capirsi



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tra poco i test atletici di Bonucci. Domani alle 7 le visite mediche. Poi volerà in Cina.*


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> OT: sul loro forum 104 pagine di rosicamenti juventini in poche ore


Fanno proprio pena.


----------



## Eziomare (14 Luglio 2017)

Diretta facebook per la firma?


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: tra poco i test atletici di Bonucci. Domani alle 7 le visite mediche. Poi volerà in Cina.*



E andiamo, il suo acquisto mi fa definitivamente stare tranquilla su tutte le voci ridicole che sono uscire e escono ancora sulla solidità del progetto, di sicuro non avrebbe mollato la Juve per venire da noi per un progetto che non si sa che ci sarà o falliremo prima  .



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> OT: sul loro forum 104 pagine di rosicamenti juventini in poche ore




Non me lo ricordare, che mi sono messa a leggere tutte le pagine  .


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raga, ma che volete volare bassi? Abbiamo una difesa clamorosa.


Diciamo che siamo ai livelli di Roma e Napoli ma secondo me la Juve, anche grazie alle secondo linee è ancora superiore. Ma io spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Miracle1980 (14 Luglio 2017)

Si sa qualcosa delle cifre per quanto riguarda lo stipendio? E poi...chiedo qui per non riesumare vecchi thread...alla fine è ufficiale la clausola a Donnarumma?


----------



## siioca (14 Luglio 2017)

Questo mercato è oltre ogni mia rosea aspettativa, davvero incredibile, è probabile che batteremo il record di spesa di un singolo mercato del Real del 2009 con 257 milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che siamo ai livelli di Roma e Napoli ma secondo me la Juve, anche grazie alle secondo linee è ancora superiore. Ma io spero di sbagliarmi.


Ma Roma cosa?  Bonucci orina in testa a tutta la difesa della Roma


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma Roma cosa?  Bonucci orina in testa a tutta la difesa della Roma


Parlo di organico in generale. Anche se hanno smantellato mezza squadra. Comunque penso che debbano intervenire sul mercato.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Luglio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Si sa qualcosa delle cifre per quanto riguarda lo stipendio? E poi...chiedo qui per non riesumare vecchi thread...alla fine è ufficiale la clausola a Donnarumma?



Poco importa. Dal Milan che stiamo costruendo se ne andrebbe solo un pazzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> OT: sul loro forum 104 pagine di rosicamenti juventini in poche ore



Raga tornate con la mente a quando se ne andarono Sheva o Kakà...ecco..ora immaginate fossero andati alla Juve o all'Inda...

Così, giusto per capire..

Ho un caro amico bianconero, brava persona..con lui siamo sempre stati leali nei successi e nelle sconfitte (la nostra finale 2005, la loro retrocessione)...oggi l'ho sentito veramente a pezzi...


----------



## siioca (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che siamo ai livelli di Roma e Napoli ma secondo me la Juve, anche grazie alle secondo linee è ancora superiore. Ma io spero di sbagliarmi.



Ricordiamoci che abbiamo un handicap non da poco, quello di avere una squadra che per nove undicesimi è nuova, non sarà facile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Parlo di organico in generale. Anche se hanno smantellato mezza squadra. Comunque penso che debbano intervenire sul mercato.



Certo avesssimo noi Il faraone e Dzeko immagino ci sentiremmo invincibili..oh raga, la rometta contro le milanesi serie per vedere il podio si deve comprare il telescopio hubble..


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che siamo ai livelli di Roma e Napoli ma secondo me la Juve, anche grazie alle secondo linee è ancora superiore. Ma io spero di sbagliarmi.



Proprio no. Siamo decisamente sopra sia al Napoli che alla Roma. Ma stai scherzando? Se arriva il top anche in attacco, ci giochiamo il campionato con la Juve. Poi tutto dipende da Montella, e come saprà far rendere tutti al meglio.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che abbiamo un handicap non da poco, quello di avere una squadra che per nove undicesimi è nuova, non sarà facile.


Infatti, ci sta l'entusiasmo però comunque ricordiamoci quanti mediocri abbiamo ancora in rosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che abbiamo un handicap non da poco, quello di avere una squadra che per nove undicesimi è nuova, non sarà facile.



Ecco a cosa serve innestare gente come Bonucci o Biglia che tengono le redini..

Abbiamo preso gente forte e quasi tutti giocatori di personalità..proprio per fare subito un gruppo duro


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Si sa qualcosa delle cifre per quanto riguarda lo stipendio? E poi...chiedo qui per non riesumare vecchi thread...alla fine è ufficiale la clausola a Donnarumma?



Ma chissenefrega , goditi il momento e lascia fare i conti a Fassone .


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Infatti, ci sta l'entusiasmo però comunque ricordiamoci quanti mediocri abbiamo ancora in rosa.



Tra i titolari di mediocre non c'è più nessuno..il più "scarso" ad oggi e Andre Silva..


----------



## mikha1978 (14 Luglio 2017)

da juventino mi spiace per bonny, abbiamo perso uno dei tre migliori al mondo....lo rimpiazzeremo e finalmente torniamo a lottare col milan per lo scudo...finalmente competizione


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tra i titolari di mediocre non c'è più nessuno..il più "scarso" ad oggi e Andre Silva..


Intendevo le riserve tipo Zapata, Vangioni, Sosa, Montolivo ecc.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2017)

ragazzi immagini, video, radiografie, colonscopie... mettete tutto!!!!!!!!!!! però topic dedicato. se no ci perdiamo tutte e immagini!!!


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Si sa qualcosa delle cifre per quanto riguarda lo stipendio? E poi...chiedo qui per non riesumare vecchi thread...alla fine è ufficiale la clausola a Donnarumma?



machissenefutt


----------



## Eziomare (14 Luglio 2017)

Scusate se mi ripeto, ma la fanno o no sta diretta per la firma?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi ripeto, ma la fanno o no sta diretta per la firma?



Si ma non firmano oggi , devono fare entrambi le visite ( domani mattina presumo )


----------



## Wildbone (14 Luglio 2017)

Gli Juventini ora si stanno attaccando al fatto che sarà capitano e che "ha rubato il numero di maglia a Kessiè"


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me contro la Juventus giocherà col sangue agli occhi. Comunque boh, non ci credo manco io a scrivere una roba simile: Bonucci rossonero contro la Juventus, mah...



Gli hanno augurato la morte del figlio malato se non ve ne siete resi conto. Avete idea cosa vuol dire per un papà?


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi ripeto, ma la fanno o no sta diretta per la firma?



La faranno domani, prima deve fare le visite mediche e test fisici di rito e dare l'ufficialità come sempre è stato.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi ripeto, ma la fanno o no sta diretta per la firma?



Pagina Facebook del Milan c'è un video, appena caricato, della visita di Leo alla struttura.
Ma non indicano ne orari ne niente per adesso


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega , goditi il momento e lascia fare i conti a Fassone .



Ma come fa la gente a pensare ste cose negli ultimi giorni?

Io è già tanto se non piscio nel frigorifero da quanto sono distratto ed euforico.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'abbraccio tra Fassone e Bonucci.
> 
> Quotate



Io ancora non ci credo. Emozioni fortissime che non provavo da troppo tempo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gli hanno augurato la morte del figlio malato se non ve ne siete resi conto. Avete idea cosa vuol dire per un papà?


Credo sia abbastanza tosto da farselo scivolare addosso; purtroppo, sono cose che si dicono nel calcio.


----------



## Il Genio (14 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> OT: sul loro forum 104 pagine di rosicamenti juventini in poche ore



Dammi il link!!!

Subito!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Intendevo le riserve tipo Zapata, Vangioni, Sosa, Montolivo ecc.



Tu sottovaluti il peso di avere a fianco uno forte..che migliora anche quelli più scarsi..
Stiamo spostando in panchina tutti i titolari dell'anno scorso, non è poco roba...

Prendi uno come Montolivo o Locatelli, credi che giocando con a fianco un Biglia o Calhanoglu non vedremo un miglioramento?

E così in tutti i ruoli

Con Bonucci che comanda la difesa gente come Antonelli o Abate fanno tutt'altra figura..

Avere leader e campioni questo significa, gli altri giocano più sicuri..

Fidati, con questi DUE colpi (e ancor più se davanti arriva una punta valida, fosse anche Kalinic) abbiamo colmato il gap con tutti, eccetto la Juve..anche se lo ripeto, sto colpo basso che gli abbiamo rifilato creerà molti molti molti danni...

O prendono qualche fenomeno sul mercato o anche i tifosi alla prima difficoltà inizieranno a rumoreggiare forte..


----------



## Eziomare (14 Luglio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> La faranno domani, prima deve fare le visite mediche e test fisici di rito e dare l'ufficialità come sempre è stato.



Le visite mediche , e chi ci pensava? Sono in trance


----------



## Mic (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo sia abbastanza tosto da farselo scivolare addosso; purtroppo, sono cose che si dicono nel calcio.



Ragazzi evitiamo proprio di riportare queste cose schifose che con il calcio non c'entrano nulla.
Il solo leggerle mi fa tristezza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Le visite mediche , e chi ci pensava? Sono in trance



In teoria Biglia no, ma Bonucci firma ora e domani fa le visite


----------



## cris (14 Luglio 2017)

Sono appena pssato da Casa Milan, caciara come non ce n era da anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi ripeto, ma la fanno o no sta diretta per la firma?



Firmeranno in cina, con tutta la dirigenza..come è giusdto che sia..

Sogno Yonghong Li che dice: "Passi..amo ale csse folmali!"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Ragazzi evitiamo proprio di riportare queste cose schifose che con il calcio non c'entrano nulla.
> Il solo leggerle mi fa tristezza.



Quando assaggerà cosa può essere l'amore dei tifosi rossoneri si dimenticherà in 20 secondi di aver mai giocato coi gobbi...

Non esiste giocatore importante uscito dal Milan che non rimpianga tutto il nostro mondo..chiedetevi perché


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> In teoria Biglia no, ma Bonucci firma ora e domani fa le visite



No dubito firmi prima delle visite


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Luglio 2017)

Non ero così esaltato da anni!
Questo per Galliani era ancora il periodo dei bagni a forte dei marmi.


----------



## Activia01 (14 Luglio 2017)

Io non ho ancora capito quanto sarà lo stipendio. 8 + bonus, 7,5 + bonus, 6,5 + bonus


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2017)

Di Stefano dice che firma oggi.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Dammi il link!!!
> 
> Subito!!!



"Vecchiasignora" (un pò acidella oggi )


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di Stefano dice che firma oggi.



Si ho sentito ma secondo me, conoscendolo, fra un po ritratta dicendo che firma domani


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

entusiasmo a mille vedo... 
Io m'accontento di vincere EL per quest'anno..
poi senza ruberie ritengo il Napoli superiore alla Rube

p.s. la pecca clamorosa di Roma e Napoli di quest'anno rimane che si vede..
manca la mentalità vincente... su quella stravinciamo NOI


----------



## Superpippo80 (14 Luglio 2017)

Orgasmi multipli


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2017)

"Rimangono in questa stanza solo quelli che non sono stati acquistati dal Milan"


----------

